# found injured pigeon Tucson, AZ.



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I found a pigeon at my friends house. A dog had caught it and put it on his dog bed. It was alert but can't fly or walk. I took it (not sure the the sex) home and it ate (alot) and drank water. It seems very alert and is eating very well. It seems like his feet are paralyzed. His poop his green. Not sure what to do. If anyone can help with any advice, I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome! Firstly, where are you located? We may have a member in your area that can assist you. 

It's hard to say what to do other than what you have. If the bird has no use of the legs, then tis likely that the dog did some serious damage to the neck or spinal area. 

Do you have any pigeon friendly vets or wildlife rehabs in your area? This bird may well need more help than you are able to provide.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi toddsusie,


Or, the Dog may have even gently brought in an Injured Pigeon...some Breeds will do that...'retreivers' sometimes...others even.

The Pigeon needs to be examined critically, which ideally, would be by someone who has a lot of experienceto know what to be looking for, and, how to lok for it.

Are the Pigeon's Feathers messed up? 


For now, softly roll a small Towel, and bend that into a "U" shape for him to lay on/in...and maybe have him in a large enough Box, on a Table, with some Look Outs cut in the sides so he can see out alright...open Top, sheer cloth layed over so Light can filter in.

Bottom of the Box, use white paper Towels and post some good close up in focus images of the poops, and of the Bird.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I live in Tucson, AZ. The pigeon's feathers didn't seem messed up and I didn't see any blood. I'm going to call around today and see if there are any good vets for birds in my area. Phil, I'll get some pictures today, thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think this link will help, but please be sure to call and ask if they rehabilitate pigeons and have "no kill" policy.

http://desertwildlifeservices.com/wildliferehabilitation.htm


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I called Forever wild animal rescue which was suggested by a vet who specializes in birds and was listed on the link above. They will take the bird but said if the bird can not be rehabilitated they will euthanize it. I'm not sure what to do, I hope they will do everything possible to rehabilitate it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Do not take it there, check the other listings.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

toddsusie said:


> I called Forever wild animal rescue which was suggested by a vet who specializes in birds and was listed on the link above. They will take the bird but said if the bird can not be rehabilitated they will euthanize it. I'm not sure what to do, I hope they will do everything possible to rehabilitate it.




No, if it takes even two seconds of effort or care, they will claim it can not be rehabilitated and euthenize it.


Consider it "your" Bird, a Wild Bird, whom you are helping, and whom you will see through their recovery, and see if you can find a Vet who will be friendly to this.

Vets or other places HATE people dumping things in their lap...they are in the money business, not the rehab or care business.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Pictures of the injured pigeon I found*

Some one suggested I post a picture of the dove I found yesterday and a picture of its poop. I found this dove on a dog's bed with the dog sitting next to it. The bird was very alert, but can not fly or walk. No blood or messed up feathers. Talked to many vets that won't see wild birds and I called a rehabilitation place in Tucson and they said they euthanize . Not sure what to do. I feel sorry for it. It just lays there. Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I posted a picture of the pigeon under this thread


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

post the picture in this thread...dont start a new one..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi toddsusie,



Ohhhh, a lovely young Pigeon it is too...


Would you kindly make the same images, only much closer-up for the poops?

A closer one of her face/profile, and, one much closer of some fresh poops?


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...also...have a Towel draped over your Lap as you sit, sit under a good light.

Gently examine each Leg and feel the Leg along it's length between the pads of your finger tips...look carefully also.

See where the natural Joints are which permit the Legs to articulate normally.


Have the Pigeon on their Back on a good incline, for their Head to be highest...this may take some efforts of re-assurence for them to allow it.

This will allow the easiest examinat of the Legs.



Locate and feel the Hip Joints, which are on the upper sides of their lower back.


See if the Legs and Joints are operating normally, no odd sideways bendings or swollen areas.


Examine their Back also, their lower back, under the Feathers and see if any signs of bruising or small scabs or scrapes or anything.



If you simply elevate the Pigeon a little, so they are in what for them is a normal position of standing...do the Legs hang down limply, or are the Legs drawn 'up'?


If elevated like that, do they try and move or 'Bicycle' their Legs?


Are the Toes of the Feet able to grasp around your finger?



Let us know...


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you do that? I clicked the picture icon above and it asks for a url address, not to upload from my hard drive


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too late, just go to the other Thread and we can carry on from there.


In the future though do please and keep just one Thread for a given Bird.


Gets messy and confusing otherwise.

PM a Moderator and see if they would merge the Threads for you.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I will do that and get back with you. I can tell you that his feet can not grasp on to anything and if I hold him up he doesn't do bicycle his legs. But I will get back to you on the other information and figure out how to post pictures to this thread


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

*More pigeon picts*

I hope these are better, let me know. I will post a pict of his poop when it is fresh. Thanks!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Images of her look good...

She is very young, not long out of the Nest...


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

*more picts*

Here are picts of her fresh poop. I put wax paper under her so it wouldn't dissolve. Hope this is better


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope these are better, let me know. I will post a pict of his poop when it is fresh. Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi toodsusie,




Poop image is good.


Where are you located? I forgot...


Anyway...if it was me, I would treat for Canker, and, Candida.


I might even add a good antibiotic just for good measure.


Is there any sort of Vet you know or have done business with whom you could appeal to for meds?


You will need Matronidazole or Carnidazole...

And...

Medistatin

And, maybe, Enroflaxyn/Baytril/Cipro


Also raw, unfiltered, Apple Cider Vinegar ( any Health Food Store).


"Fishzole" ( a Metronidaolze ) can usually be had at Pet Stores or Aquarium/Tropical Fish supply places, and it would do if you can get it.




And, or, if we knew your location, maybe there is a Pet or Pigeon supply place near you, and or some forum member near you.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I live in Tucson Arizona. I called my vet and a few others and they won't take wild birds :-( 

Do you think it's sick? Are any of the diseases contagious to humans or other animals?

I hope there is someone who lives in my area that can help me out. I really want to give this guy/girl a chance


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i know we askin for to many pictures..
but would u also talke a picture of his knees, legs..
put the baby in your palm, let the legs hang down, just a picture from the front ... and back of his legs..
please

reason to it.. this year i had 2 baby pigeons that couldnt walk...
since i had a lot of time on my hand .. i did a lot of physical therapy with one of the babies.. and they both walked again.. one was limping..
and the second one u could never tell that he couldnt walk at one point


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

toddsusie said:


> I live in Tucson Arizona. I called my vet and a few others and they won't take wild birds :-(
> 
> Do you think it's sick? Are any of the diseases contagious to humans or other animals?
> 
> I hope there is someone who lives in my area that can help me out. I really want to give this guy/girl a chance


i have faith in you.. i know you'll do good for this baby pigeon..
thats why he found you and you found him...

i dont think anything he has. reason why he cant walk that is contagious. 
dont take him to any humane soc. they dont care about anyhting but dogs and cats..
even them... so so..
birds get put down the same min they walk thry the door.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't mind taking pictures at all. I will post later. I'm not sure if it's a baby bird, it's really big


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi toddsusie,


Yes, she is sick...


Serious for her, but nothing contagious to other species...

Just do normal handwashing before handling her, and after, and that would be plenty.


Her illness m-i-g-h-t ( "might" ) be occasioning conditions which have temporarily effected the sciatic Nerves which controll her Legs.


Call around and see if you can locate some 'Fishzole' ( Tropical Fish and Aquarium) places.



Call around also and see if there are any Parrot or other Bird 'rescue' Organizations or groups...and if so, talk with them, and see if they know of any friendly Vets, or, if any members could supply you with the other meds you need on a personal basis, seeing this is an emergency with definite time value.

Otherwise, you could call Jedds, Siegals, Foys, Global, or other Pigeon Supply Houses, and see about a Next Day Air ship for the meds you need.


Check these people out, maybe they have a member in Tucson who could slip you some Meds, and or recommend a friendly Vet or rehabber in your area -

http://www.pigeon.org/workwithyouth.htm


Phil
Lv


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

toddsusie said:


> I don't mind taking pictures at all. I will post later. I'm not sure if it's a baby bird, it's really big


 yeah its still a baby.. judging by his beak


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Arizona (Veterinarians) 

Dr Sarah Bangton 
Dr Sarah Paterson
4110 Stockton Hill Rd.
Kingman, Arizona
928-757-8855

Dr Burke
1663 E. Ray Rd. Ste. 105
Gilbert, Arizona
480-857-9229

Dr Hillary Frank
20 W. Dunlap Ave.
Phoenix, Az 85021
602-395-9825
emergency number
602-995-3757

Dr Funk
858 N. Country Club Dr
Mesa, Arizona 85201
480-833-7330

Dr Susan Goshert
19th Ave and Union Hills
Phoenix, Arizona
602-869-6629

Dr Pat Latas
Arizona Bird Clinic
4727 N. First Avenue
Tucson, Az 85718
520-293-7740 
Recommended by AZJourney


Dr Wayne Svoboda
Dr Ritzman
3526 W. Glendale Ave
Phoenix, Arizona
602-841-1200

Dr Kevin Wright
744 N. Center Street
Mesa, Arizona
480-275-7017

Arizona (Rehabbers) 

East Valley Wildlife
Nancy Eilertsen
Chandler, AZ 
(480) 814-9339
EastValleyWildlife.org

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org

Tucson Wildlife Center 
520-903-1104
520-290-wild after hours
http://www.tucsonwildlife.com/


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He said, "not long out of the nest", which means that she hasn't been flying very long so not a baby just a "fledgling".

Anyhow, an inability to walk can be from one or both legs being broken (it happens); an infection involving the kidneys causing internal swelling that puts pressure on the motor nerves running through them and down to the legs; a serious calcium deficiency; trauma to the spine (usually they recover from that); or possibly a couple of other things. Phil's questions are essentially trying to nail down which way to go and what resources are locally available.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Indeedy...

And in the mean time, unless treated for Canker, and, Candida/Yeats, this Pigeon will not likely last very long.


"Meds" - "A.S.A.P."


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, another important question at this point would be: "how did she get in that doggie bed?" We have to wonder if the dog found her somewhere and brought her there, set her down and then sat down with her (even THAT occasionally happens). Anyhow, we can have a bad problem if the dog had the bird in its mouth due to the possible presence of a bacteria called "Pasteurella multocida" that many dogs, cats and people have living in their gingival (gums) tissues--it can be lethal to birds, even if the contact is just a lick. That said, we definitely need to at least get the bird on Amoxicillin, so we need to find a source. It's often possible to find that one at a feed store so take a look in your local yellow pages for feed stores and start calling if possible.

Pidgey


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sure I can find some tomorrow. We have a feed store here that probably will have it. Do you need a prescription? I will get it asap! Do I put it in her water? Is that all I should give her right now?


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll get that too tomorrow! I hope it's not too late!


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Indeedy...
> 
> And in the mean time, unless treated for Canker, and, Candida/Yeats, this Pigeon will not likely last very long.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I can find some tomorrow. We have a feed store here that probably will have it. Do you need a prescription? I will get it asap! Do I put it in her water? Is that all I should give her right now?

--sorry about my unorganized posts, new to this forum


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

toddsusie said:


> Is that all I should give her right now?




Hi toddsusie,


I was thinking the Enroflaxyn would do for Bacterial, but Amoxicillon would also be a good one to use instead...either one would be fine.


"Dogs" mouths contain germs which can cause systemic illness in Birds.


That is not this Bird's problem...although it might be possible it could develop INTO a problem, especially in this Pigeons weakened condition, hence, my initial suggestion of either Enroflaxyn/Baytril/Cipro along WITH the most two NOW-TIME urgent Medicines called for by the evdience of illness we do have to go on.

If you would prefer to get Amoxicillin instead of Enroflaxyn, that is fine...but it is not all you need for this...you need the other two things primarily, and, an Antibiotic secondarily as a good measure.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Hi toodsusie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have printed out this list and will pick them up tomorrow. Thank you so much for all your help! I will keep you posted!


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help! I don't know what I would have done without you! I will keep you posted of her progress!


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks so much Charis!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

More than likely, Amoxicillin in a feed store will be a bottle for fish--you can put many different antibiotics that humans use in fish tanks. Anyhow, depending on what formulation you can find, we'll make up instructions when you've got it in hand. To give you some idea of how much you're actually looking for, though, it'll be something on the order of 50 milligrams for ten days-ish. Therefore, one 500 milligram capsule or tablet would be enough to actually do the job in its entirety. I've heard of people actually popping across the border to get such drugs in Mexico literally by the unit, by the way, instead of buying an entire bottle.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just merged the two threads, so if things look a bit different, you know why!

Terry


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so shocked! I was taking the pigeon out this morning with me when I was feeding the wild birds in my front yard and he flew away!!! I was shocked! He couldn't fly before! And I'm concerned because his feet still are not working and I need to give him his medicine. Do you think he will come back? I am still going to pick up the medication in case he comes back.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

toddsusie said:


> I'm so shocked! I was taking the pigeon out this morning with me when I was feeding the wild birds in my front yard and he flew away!!! I was shocked! He couldn't fly before! And I'm concerned because his feet still are not working and I need to give him his medicine. Do you think he will come back? I am still going to pick up the medication in case he comes back.


i have no idea why did u take a sick bird or in this case a "disabled bird' outside..
he obviously was able to fly just had no reason to..
he might not be back. cause he hasnt spent a lot of time at your place.
look around in the neighborhood. u might find him.
but he wont be back.

how far is the place you found him at?
try looking for him over there


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would be concerned also.. not much more you can do but look for him and get lucky enough to catch him. what a hard lesson.


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

I truly, truly thought he couldn't fly. When I found Sunday I gave him every opportunity to fly to see if the dog injured his wings and he didn't fly. I took him out yesterday so he could get some sun and he didn't fly. So when I took him out this morning to get some sun, I was truly shocked that he flew away. I didn't leave him outside ever by himself. He was in my hands or I was sitting right next to him. When he flew away he flew right out of my hands. I checked around the neighborhood and haven't seen him and where I found him is far away. I feel absolutely horrible!!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

toddsusie said:


> I truly, truly thought he couldn't fly. When I found Sunday I gave him every opportunity to fly to see if the dog injured his wings and he didn't fly. I took him out yesterday so he could get some sun and he didn't fly. So when I took him out this morning to get some sun, I was truly shocked that he flew away. I didn't leave him outside ever by himself. He was in my hands or I was sitting right next to him. When he flew away he flew right out of my hands. I checked around the neighborhood and haven't seen him and where I found him is far away. I feel absolutely horrible!!


dont feel bad, it happends.. to the best of us.
maybe he really needed just a little rest, energy, food...
i had pigeons that only needed a quiet place to rest, food and water..and they were fine the next day..
he's probably ok...
i bet he was able to walk too.. but he was little lathargic and stressed out...
he's probably fine...
dont stress yourself over it..


----------



## toddsusie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Goga82


----------

